# Favorite AC Game?



## Solar (Jun 27, 2011)

What's your favorite Animal Crossing game and why? Mine is the Gamecube one because it was such a new fresh concept when i got it and it actually had some pretty fun stuff to do!


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2011)

1. GameCube
2. City Folk
3. Wild World


----------



## Envy (Jun 27, 2011)

The GCN version is the best. Although, if you haven't played the original, I'm pretty sure that Wild World could be just as fun.

If only e+ could get localized to the US. That was the best AC ever.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the gamecube version because it has alot more events than AC:CF like the sports day thing. But I really like AC:CF alot to because there are better graphics.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2011)

I like City Folk the best. Wild World isn't all that great, and the GC version is ok.
1. CF
2. PG
3. WW


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 27, 2011)

The charm lessened with each new game. Gamecube was the best. I believe I actually played everyday for a year and more.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 28, 2011)

wild world is best, imo.
only because it was portable, which made it much more comfortable and convenient to play.

gamecube would have been better for me, had i had access to the game daily.

city folk was a load of why.


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 28, 2011)

Envy said:


> The GCN version is the best. Although, if you haven't played the original, I'm pretty sure that Wild World could be just as fun.
> 
> If only e+ could get localized to the US. That was the best AC ever.


I agree with you, the gamecube version is the best one so far.


----------



## Massimo (Jun 28, 2011)

I like City Folk and Wild World both equally.  I never played the GC version..  WW was my first one, and it was my favorite game 2 summers ago. Then City Folk was my favorite last summer and it still is today.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 29, 2011)

City Folk is my current favorite, because it had so much more than Wild World (Plus I had advantage of wired internet for once) and I've never played the GC one.


----------



## QuickKidQuips (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the memories of playing the Gamecube version especially but wifi made a big impact on everything. Honestly... I don't like City Folk because it was often hard to use use the tools with the Wii Remote. I'd be watering my flowers and than take out my shovel but than dig out my flowers.


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't really play AC all that much. But when I do, I play the one for the DS.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 1, 2011)

Yokie said:


> City Folk is my current favorite, because it had so much more than Wild World (Plus I had advantage of wired internet for once) and I've never played the GC one.


 Play it, it's much better than the newer AC games.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 1, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> Play it, it's much better than the newer AC games.


 
I want to play it, but I'm having a very hard time getting it. Living in Sweden and all. :L


----------



## Siegfried (Jul 1, 2011)

The 3ds one ;\

in all seriousness, the one for gamecube. 

City Folk was a mess, and I never played WW.


----------



## Tigergirl511 (Jul 1, 2011)

My fav is accf but im sure it will change when the 3ds ac comes out


----------



## Rukiian (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally like the GameCube version a bit more than City Folk, but only a bit. I miss my island neighbor.  :C


----------



## Weenam (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi.............
My favorite Animal crossing games are:

GameCube
City Folk
Wild World


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 13, 2012)

My favorite is City Folk.
2nd is Gamecube version.
I didn't like wild world much.
Hoping AC3D will be better than Wild World.


----------



## Kip (Feb 13, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> My favorite is City Folk.
> 2nd is Gamecube version.
> I didn't like wild world much.
> Hoping AC3D will be better than Wild World.



AC3DS Will be far better then wild world, and city folk, even with the amount of info that we have about the game i still can say without a doubt, that AC3DS will be The best AC (thats what i think anyway) but as of this moment City Folk is also my first.


----------

